
Ask HN: How to build trust with a startup in health tech space - vs2370
We are building a startup which deals with user&#x27;s health data record or EHR.The value proposition to the end user is lower price, better health management for chronic issues. We do not plan on using the data for ads or share it with any other partner.<p>But, recently WSJ published this article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wsj.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;your-health-data-isnt-as-safe-as-you-think-11574418606 
.<p>For a small startup, how can we win the trust of our customers and pursue them to share EHR for their benefit?
======
Porthos9K
You don't. If you're not my doctor, you don't get access. How do I know you're
not putting the data on a misconfigured ElasticSearch instance that's
accessible via public internet? Why should I take that chance?

